# On Demand Discussion: Concert.TV (Channel 1829)



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

General discussion thread for Channel 1829, Concert.TV On Demand. 

Please feel free to discuss your experiences, as well as:

The layout of the page
Usability Issues
Quality of Programming
Quantity of Programing

DIRECTV is looking for your feedback... the goal is continuous improvement.


----------



## Mixer (Sep 28, 2006)

I really love this DoD channel. I really hope they add tons of HD content. if they had full length concert in HD on this channel I may just go broke.


----------



## ctwilliams (Aug 25, 2006)

Has anyone been able to download the Poison concert? It will not start for me, it just pauses the queue. Everything else from concert.tv has downloaded ok.


----------



## flexoffset (Jul 16, 2007)

I LOVE this channel. I can only imagine how great it will be when this product fully matures.

I downloaded Poison around 5:30pm yesterday. 
I haven't watched it yet.
Motorhead - Live In Germany is really good.

I downloaded about 5 of those 20-minute concerts and one Filet Mignon cooking show. 
It took almost two hours. 
Downloads have slowed down for me big time compared to last weekend.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

This is my favorite one so far. I would like some HD though...the Led Zep was very cool to me (old guy)!


----------



## vollmey (Mar 23, 2007)

Man I wish I could get the national rollout. Waiting and hoping for this weekend!!


----------



## flipper2006 (Oct 2, 2006)

ctwilliams said:


> Has anyone been able to download the Poison concert? It will not start for me, it just pauses the queue. Everything else from concert.tv has downloaded ok.


I had the same problem where I wasnt able to download that, it would just get stuck in the quene for the past few weeks but I noticed it did finally download and honestly was not worth the wait. It's a show when CC was not in the band and the 6 songs definitely have some major guitar work missing. It also seems like they played the songs at a slower tempo. almost got off on a rampage on music inside DOD.


----------



## cjever19 (Jun 2, 2007)

I have noticed a few audio drop outs (dropouts?) on this channel. Three during Led Zep and several more (lost count) during The Black Keys. They were repeatable. I rewound and the drop out was still there.


----------



## ctwilliams (Aug 25, 2006)

flipper2006 said:


> I had the same problem where I wasnt able to download that, it would just get stuck in the quene for the past few weeks but I noticed it did finally download and honestly was not worth the wait. It's a show when CC was not in the band and the 6 songs definitely have some major guitar work missing. It also seems like they played the songs at a slower tempo. almost got off on a rampage on music inside DOD.


Good to know, thanks. I will drop it.


----------



## scb2k (Sep 22, 2007)

This channel does not work on my box... anyone else having issues?


----------

